# Post your system



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)




----------



## RIZZO (Apr 30, 2002)

Sweet set up


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Nice dude...so far I have a set of Alpine SPR-176A components speakers, and a set of pioneer 4 way's sitting in my room...I have a Sony Xplod [email protected] RMS Amp in the mail waiting to get here and when it does, my audio guy will come and install all of that. When thats done, whenever I get a good deal on a pair of 12's or 15's with a box and an amp, Im gonna throw that in the trunk...My shit is still getting pieced together, but hey I dont even have a permit...Ill b done hopefully before christamas to show off.


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

I've got 

Mb Quart Discus in the front and rear

a sony XM amp

and 2 MTX thunder subs

as well as a 
Pioneer DEH-P6500 HU


----------



## mercer_diamond (Aug 1, 2003)

i got an alpine 9807 head unit 

2 pairs of alpine type S 6 1/2s

4 alpine type S 12s

and 2 kenwood 800 watt amps 
(ran short on cash and couldnt get the alpine amps..... oops)


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Headunit: Alpine CDA-7998
Amp for highs: JL Audio 300/4
Amp for subs : JL Audio 500/1
Front speakers: Focal 165 V 6½" components
Rear speakers: Focal 690 CV 6x9
Subs: 2-12" JL Audio W6v2's


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

How do you like the 300/4


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Still waiting to buy subs.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

89Sentra said:


> *How do you like the 300/4 *


 It's an awesome amp... well worth the money.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Pioneer Premier DEH-P750MP
Infinity Kappa 60.5cs components in front
Infinity Kappa 652.5i coax in rear
US Acoustics 85x4 amp
Elemental Designs 12A
Avionixx 800x1 amp


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

kenwood excelon kvt911 dvd
rockford Q series 6 1/2 components(front)
rockford hpc 6 1/2 (rear deck)
rockford 600a4 on highs
rockford bd1500 on subs
3 jl 12 w-6 
kenwood excelon 10 disc dvd changer
playstation 2


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

3 12 inch Crystial CMPx2's - 1600W Peak 800W RMS
Orion XTR Pro 2400 - 2400W Underrated
Voodoo 1 farad Cap.
Yellow Top optima battery in the trunk
5x7 blaupunkts in the front
6x9 boston acoustic 3 ways in the back
DHD power cruiser 4 channel amp - 1000W
Pioneer head unit - DH6300 cd player 50wx4


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

looks like my setup will be a combo of ImportCarTuner's and sr20dem0n's. I'm doing this right now:

Alpine CDA-7995 MP3 HU
JL 300.4 for the mids/highs
Infinity Kappa 60.5CS components in the front
Infinity Kappa 652.5i coax in the rear

Later on
SUBS:
JL 500/1 amp for the sub
Single Xtant 12" X124 sub (500W rms power handling)


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

here we go:


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

wow, everyone seems to have nice systems. hopefully everyone can make it to oceanside nissan so i can hear each one.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

haha...that would b an idea except for the fact that I dont even have a fuggin permit...this sucks, screw america and their russian descriminating ways!


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

I.C.E. (IN CAR ELECTRONICS - ENTERTAINMENT)
----AUDIO----
--8/10 Gauge Power Wire.
--STINGER 0.5 Farad Capacitor Custom Mounted On Subwoofer Enclosure.
--KENWOOD CD Player.
--PIONEER Dual Voice Coil 12" Component Subwoofer.
--12” Single Power Wedge Sealed Subwoofer Enclosure.
--MTX THUNDER 421D Mono Subwoofer Amplifier Custom Mounted On Subwoofer Enclosure.
--MEMPHIS Power Reference Co-Axial Speakers-Front Door 6 1/2".
--MEMPHIS Power Reference Co-Axial Speakers-Rear Deck 6 1/2".
--NISSAN Trunk Lid Emblem Custom Mounted On Subwoofer Enclosure.

----VIDEO----
--MICROVISION 7" Wide Screen Fold-Down TV Monitor
Replaces Dome Light, Custom Mounted In Headliner.
--MICROVISION FM Modulator Custom Mounted On Center Console.
--MULTIMEDIA DVD Player Custom Mounted Under Glove Box. 
--SONY PLAYSTATION - (PS-ONE) - Video Game System
Custom Mounted On Rear Seat Armrest Tray.
--DSCUSTOMS.COM 7” Wide Screen TV Monitor Custom Mounted In Dash.
--LEGACY 7.2” TV Monitor Custom Mounted In Trunk.

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=24211&page=3


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Damn dude, nice Max...I got a lotta respect for that, so much time and effort...Good job!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

max, how did you get so many pictures on cardomain?


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

4 kenwood excelon 6 1/2 db+ mids
2 kenwood excelon tweeters
kenwood excelon 817 head unit and 10 disc cd changer
2 12" solobaric L7 
2 kicker amps 1200/1 for subs and 300/4 for mids and highs
ma audio 1.0 farad capacitor
optima yellow top battery


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I sold my system 2 months ago, but here is what I installed in my best friends 2000 Grand Am SE

Sony headunit (one with the retractable tray thingy)
Infinity Kappa 6 1/4" Component set
Polk Audio 6"x9" for the rear
MTX RT4500 4 channel amp
Rockford/Fosgate 700s subwoofer amp
2> 15" Kicker Comp VR's in sealed box
All component speakers used Monster Audio 14ga wire
Subs used Monster Audio 10ga wire
Monster Audio 4ga power/ground wire to distrabution blocks, 8ga to amps

Not bad really, just took 12 hours to install and tune in. Can't say i'm broke when someone owes mw $400


----------

